# GPU-Z 0.7.9 Detects Cuda not PhysX on GTX 970



## puma99dk| (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't know if it's a bug or something but this version detected PhysX fine on my GTX 780 but with 970 it don't do anymore, i even install the new driver today version 344.48 from geforce.co.uk and PhysX was the same version as 344.11






normally i don't have a problem not even on my laptop with Intel HD Graphics and a Nvidia GTX 860M.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 23, 2014)

works for me


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm having the same problem with my GTX770M , not showing PhysX either, yet it is installed.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 23, 2014)

Is PhysX actually working? GPU-Z is behaving like a PhysX app, and tries to create a hardware context.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 23, 2014)

Could this be an issue with Nvidia disabling PhysX because you have a display connected to another GPU, possibly the integrated graphics?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 23, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> works for me



just updated to version 0.8.0 and PhysX is checked no problem, so dunno if the full support for GTX 970/980 has made a difference:


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/posts/3183214


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 23, 2014)

The integrated graphics on my laptop(Asus G750JX) are disabled by default. Optimus is disabled on my laptop.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 23, 2014)

PhysX gets detcted fine on my re-branded Clevo laptop, but some parts are missong my GTX 860M maybe bcs it's not active atm i dunno:


----------



## RCoon (Oct 23, 2014)

This may be a silly question, but I have to ask.

Have any of you bothered uninstalling and then manually reinstalling the PhysX by itself? (followed by a restart then reload GPU-Z)


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> This may be a silly question, but I have to ask.
> 
> Have any of you bothered uninstalling and then manually reinstalling the PhysX by itself? (followed by a restart then reload GPU-Z)



on my desktop i always fully install the Nvidia driver, on my laptop i don't always uninstall it


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> This may be a silly question, but I have to ask.
> 
> Have any of you bothered uninstalling and then manually reinstalling the PhysX by itself? (followed by a restart then reload GPU-Z)



Yes I did but I got some kind of error, I don't remember what it said.
I don't have games that use PhysX, so it's not that a big problem for me.
Maybe if I install a new driver it will display PhysX again in gpu-z


----------



## RCoon (Oct 23, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Yes I did but I got some kind of error, I don't remember what it said.
> I don't have games that use PhysX, so it's not that a big problem for me.
> Maybe if I install a new driver it will display PhysX again in gpu-z



Maybe run a driversweep program, restart and run a clean installation of the drivers. I think I have 3 games that use PhysX, but I don't play them either!


----------



## cammer78 (Jul 22, 2015)

Just because this "problem" will be reported again by someone else in the future i bet.. and because i got disgusted seen every ignorant throwing the "install latest drivers" gum-advice for almost every problem, i will recommend somethin simple that might be escaping from users who deal with it.

I have noticed that some users, modify nvcp settings manually, that means that some of them decide also to change the processor used for physx. So....in short, if someone chooses his CPU as physx processor and launch Gpu-z, he will see it unchecked, but if he leaves it on Auto or set his GPU as processor and launch Gpu-z, then by 95% physx field must be checked.

I do not think there is some relative bug here.

Somethin similar could occur for cuda indicator, if one disable it for some specific program.


----------

